# Taking kids out of school



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Who takes their kids out of school early on Fridays alot?
My wife always complains about me doing this every deer season
We do it about 10 times a year....is that too much?
I get off @ noon on Fridays and am fixin to get off right now and plan on getting the kid out of school and head to Llano....with or without the arse chewing


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

go for it. the way I see it is as long as his grades are good. and he isn't getting into any mischief, then lets go hunting.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

School is way over rated...My kids aren't old enough for school yet, but I am sure I will take them out early for hunting. My dad used to take my brother and I out early several times a year.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that I may incriminate meself!! lol


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

as a kid, i will never forget Dad showing up early on a friday and getting me to head to the ranch. It made me feel so special and grown up. Best feeling in the world for a kid. When it is a surprise its even better. 

Keep it up, misisng 2 hours of school on a friday afternoon is nothing compared to a weekend outdoors with Dad. Kiddos will learn way more over the weekend than they would in those 2 hours of school...and be way better off too.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Be cautious about driving your truck loaded to the school if they really would like to make a stink and your rifle is in the truck you can be delayed a good while....

Other wise he is your child my opinion does matter so why ask.....


John


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

For years I went and picked him up fully loaded with a small arsenal....not no more.....I never thought about it till someone at the school pointed it out to me...not a teacher but a fellow hunter doing the same thing......


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

what he said


Bucksnort said:


> go for it. the way I see it is as long as his grades are good. and he isn't getting into any mischief, then lets go hunting.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

John has always been on the honor roll ......so the way I see it ............Im out a here


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"if you don't get good grades, you don't get to go with me and look at all the fun your gonna miss" .........LOL


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey BS......are you going this weekend anywhere.....check out the other thread on that deer lease in Karnes Co.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I think the Elementary rules are, As long as your child is there by 10am or until 10, then they aren't counted absent. So I take mine out on Friday whenever I want. My wife doesn't like it but, what does she like!


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

DO IT! thats probably one of the best things you can do for your boy. Man, I remember the feeling I would get, when I would see my Grandad pull up to school, instead of my parents. I knew we were going to the ranch! He would have already gotten "clearance" from my Mom, and picked up a change of clothes for me before picking me up. I loved getting out of school early! I sure miss my Grandad. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

My Dad used to get me out of school early on the Friday prior to deer season every year. Back then we had to have a permission slip to leave early so my Dad would write, "To whom it may concern, my son will be leaving school early today to attend the funeral of a "deer" friend".


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I just picked up my middle son and we are fixing to head to Matagorda to fish in a small company tournament. I believe like other have already stated...as long as the grades and conduct are good then it's no problem. In fact, it's one of their best motivators to maintain good grades (A-B) and conduct.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Do it while you can, they grow up way too fast, those memories will last a lifetime


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I never missed a thing getting picked up early, or just flat missing the whole day on Friday. I don't figure my kids will either. They will have atleast a couple of sudden illnesses a year when they're old enough.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas has a mandatory 90% attendance rule. Just make sure that they dont miss more than 9 days per semester. In earlier grades as long as they are there untill 10 am then that day counts as present. In High School they count it by class period. Speaking as a teacher I say "Go For It!" as long as it's something like that. I hear from parents all the time that pull kids out because they, the parents, are bored or they just cant make them go to school. What a load of ****! But when your talking about a hunting or fishing or camping trip thats different! Experiences are great teachers!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Do it, take those kids hunting every opportunity you get! My dad would pull me out of school about every other Friday when I was a kid. Definatley keep a close eye on those grades though...


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

as a teacher, do it, however watch out for buttholes. Some folks will stir up a stink.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I have and will take mine out. I do it after 10 am, then they are counted not absent. And being from a small town school, when I'm checking him out, the ladies in the office always ask, "Yall going dove huntin" or "Yall going to set up the deer camp"!!!
And if I can't get there, the wife will do it!!!
But also, my son's grades are always A's and B's, so he deserves it!!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was even taken out of school for a week to go to colorado with my parents and grandparents hunting. Just got as many assignments as I could and took it with me.

Took off plenty of Fridays from school when hunting in texas as well. I see no problem with it as long as the kids are good and understand it is a privledge. Have to have their things in order or if they just expect it no matter what, then maybe they will not get to go early.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's not hurting his grades, go for it! What you are teaching him on your trips far exceeds what he will learn on a Friday afternoon at school!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Both my boys are honor students, so a few days for hunting aint so bad.....


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

deebo said:


> as a kid, i will never forget Dad showing up early on a friday and getting me to head to the ranch. It made me feel so special and grown up. Best feeling in the world for a kid. When it is a surprise its even better.


I remember Dad picking me up early a few times and you're right, it was a great feeling. One day, Dad showed up at school a couple of weeks before the season started to surprise me with a trip down south to fill the feeders and hang out for the weekend. Unfortunately I skipped out that day. Man, was he surprised to see the note "he" had written about my doctor's appointment. And, apparently the school saved everyone of my "doctor appointment" notes and Dad got to see them all. Needless to say I didn't get to make the trip and Dad was waiting for me when I got home that day with a loaded down truck. He went the next day... by himself.

I felt awful about it, and even worse now that I'm a father and know how disappointed he was. I missed some good memories.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Shoalwater, i gotta say i imagin he was disapointed and I know you were too having to miss out on that weekend.. however, i couldnt help but laughing when i thought about high school and we "borrowed" a pad of slips to leave and filled one out for my buddy. The funny part was we didnt know they had them all color coded and we grabbed the WRONG COLOR!!!! Dang were we busted!

Back to leaving school, I say that as long as hes making good grades take him. If their learning ethics and having family time its almost worth more than sitting in that class anyways. Besides, being a college student, if hes making good grades chances are one day he'll be in college too, and unfortunately the hunting and fishing slows down a LOTTTTT!!! Rather they want it to or not. And my campus is actually on the bay, so that tells me something. Good luck on yall trip.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

FormerHR-- Been there, done that. Looking back, sure makes me feel like an idiot for cutting class so much. There were times that my Dad showed up to pick me up early from school. These weren't always fun trips though. A lot of times, when I was in deep doodoo, my Dad would come by and pick me up early. We would usually drive out to the ranch, but with no guns or gear. He would take me out where there would be NO disruptions, and really level with me. Some of the most serious, and humbling talks were had this way. Looking back though, that was a lot better than getting yelled at around the house with the rest of my younger brothers and sisters around. I usually knew, when I was getting picked up early from school, if it was a hunting trip or NOT. I hope everyone has a great weekend, be it in the brush, or on the flats. Good luck! We'll be picking up firewood, and hopefully shooting a few quail.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

HAVING HAD THIS CONVERSATION WITH MY TEACHER WIFE FOR THIRTY-FIVE YEARS I CAN TELL YOU THAT ALOT OF TEACHERS RESENT THE KID'S LEAVING EARLY. SHE'S EVEN TOLD ME ABOUT TEACHERS THAT SCHEDULE TEST'S FOR FRIDAY AFTERNOON JUST TO PUNISH THE PARENTS AND KIDS. *ONE THING THAT SHE HAS ALWAYS AGREED TO WAS THE FACT THAT THE KIDS THAT LEFT EARLY WITH DAD OR MOM TO GO HUNTING OR FISHING VERY SELDOM GAVE HER PROBLEMS IN THE CLASSROOM.* THEY MAY NOT HAVE BEEN THE BEST STUDENTS GRADEWISE, BUT THEY WERE ALMOST ALWAYS RESPECTFUL. JUST MY .02


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry.. that was to FormerHR.... not SHOALWATER.. the big emblem threw me off.. haha


----------



## nbfishingcrew (Aug 15, 2005)

I have done it for years, getting the boys out of school early. Sometimes they would not know anything about it, that would put the biggest smiles on their faces knowing that dad came to get them from school to go hunting or fishing. My children will do their part to continue the fight for future generations to preserve the right to hunt and fish. It is a special time, dont waste it.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree.. I just came home for lunch and to grab the rest of the stuff. The boys are getting picked up in just a few minutes. As far as I'm concerned, just think about all the other kids that aren't getting picked up early and what they are missing out on. Like has been said already, these memories will last forever!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I really haven't taken my son out of school early, he's only in 1st grade. But..... my grandfather use to show up at school unannounced and take me to our camp at T-Bend... Those were the days... There was nothing better than sitting at my desk on a Friday around 11:30 and having the office call my teacher over the loud speaker and tell her I would be leaving for the rest of the day!  There were never any questions back then!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Grades good, gets to go.

Grades bad, he stays in school.

That always worked for me, and it worked for my son as well.

Funny how good the grades stay when hunting or fishing is involved, lol.

TH


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

As a teacher I can tell you that I have spelling tests on friday but I can assure you it is not to punish the kids. They get the words at the beginning of the week and the test is at the end of the week. I know of no teacher that gives tests on Friday to punish their students. If a student of mine misses a test or anything else they have the opportunity to make it up upon their return. The only way I would "resent" a student leaving early is if they told me they were being picked up to go to the coast or hunting...'cause I'd be jealous.


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll be picking mine up on Friday at noon. He's all excited because this will be the first time he gets to sit up front with me on a long road trip.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Go for it, its a great thing to do...I used to miss a week at a time with the "flu"!! Dad would write the note and I would do the make up work and all was good. Some HS teachers didnt like it, especially my anti-hunting english teacher, man she was horrible. Always trying to get me in trouble for missing class and I always kept my mouth shut in her class so I dont know why she didnt like me!! Maybe it had something to do with the term paper I wrote about the overpopulation of geese and how they were affecting our eco-system, **** good in my opinion, she didnt like it too much!


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

I kinda hate to say it (key word KINDA), but all 4 of my kids are usually more fired up about deer season than I am, and it is mainly due to them getting out of school early on Fridays during November and December. 
I don't really care what anyone else has to say about it, because we ALL go hunting TOGETHER, and there are very rarely any arguments or complaints. 
It's how I was brought up, and it gives my kids something to look forward to doing together.... Plain and simple!!!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I never went to school the day before season. We always left early Fri morning to g et to Sonora for our deer hunt and hunted till Monday. The incentive for me to get to do this was keep my grades up prior to season and to maintain. Football season would put a damper on the trips somewhat but I still went, just a little tired. I would take out my son or daughter for season IF they wanted to hunt. My daughter has no interest and my son is too young. This Sunday I will be taking him to Cabelas for last minute purchases and then we'll have lunch at Hooters. Can't wait.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

As a music teacher and hunter I can honestly say i have no problem with students leaving early on fridays to spend time out on the field with there family. Now it is only ok though if the student is passing all of his classes and is not misbehaving in classes. Now the real question is.....is it ok for teachers to miss a couple weeks of classes during the hunting season...say the rut to go hunting ?? LOL


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

There are many learning and educational opportunities outside the walls of a school house, despite what the "academic elite" seem to think our children need. Absolutely nothing wrong with what you are doing.


----------



## EastBound (Oct 5, 2004)

As an educator for 25 years, I hope you have a good week-end and good luck. I really feel that there are many good lessons to be learned by spending quality time as a family unit. I strongly believe that if more parents would spend quality time with their children taking them hunting and fishing, we might not have so many problems in the educational system as we do now. Once again, good luck.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

I take my son out to go hunting, fishing and for a golf tourney ever now and then. He has all A's in pre AP classes. 

I had a teacher tell me yeasterday the she would be glad when next Friday gets here so all of the boys in her class would be gone and maybe settle down a little after the opener when they come back.

James


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I take mine out when it's necessary.

However, remember, no more that 9 days in a semester or they automatically get an incomplete in the course.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*out of school early*

My best friend will not,I think he's afraid of his wife.
But his dad always got him out early.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Your kid will learn a lot more spending time in the woods than he will the last 3 or 4 hours of school...


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I always rember my dad picking me up early. That was great. There was a kid on our lease that started having problems with his grades. He didn't get to go hunting for a while. That was a good lesson for me. Today, we homeschool our kids, so I am the prinicipal and they can go when I say


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i would be taking my son out of school , but i'm going to a WEDDING :headknock


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Go for it. My dad did it all the time with me as long as my grades were good. You will never get this time back with your kids. They grow up way too fast. Missing a little school for time well spent together is more important. 
We had our kids in private school and I took them out often for family trips, camping, hunting, and fishing. When they gave me any problems about it I said I am paying for this private school and if I want to take them out a day here and there I will.

Now we are on our 3rd year of Home Schooling and my kids love it. They are 10 and 12. They see there friends all the time. After regular school is out each day ,Church, soccer, and field trips a couple of times a week with 100's of other home school students, PE and study classes. Plus they get done with their about 12pm each day.

Many days we take off and go fishing for part of the day(Field Trip). We also travel when we want and take the kids school work with us. Both boys are way ahead in school and doing well. Best thing we have ever done. We travel all over the states and they see first hand what they are learning about.

IMPORTANT
On the up coming hunting season. Have a great year. We are planning our hunting trips ourselves. But SAFETY IS SO IMPORTANT. No Loaded guns in camp, trucks etc. Please watch eactly where you are shooting. And do me a BIG FAVOR PLEASE DO NOT SHOOT FROM YOUR VEHICLE. 
My Daughter 6 1/2 died on 12/04/05 from a bullet fragment that ricocheted off the top of my dads jeep when he shot at some pigs while hunting with her. It was a very freak accident. He was shooting away from the Jeep with her inside where he felt like she was safe, but a tiny, tiny fragment found its way back into the jeep and lodged in her heart. Unbelievable if you saw how it happened. Be Safe and Great Hunting to all. Enjoy the woods with your kids.
http://ryleigh-shelton.memory-of.com


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

As a teacher I agree with you, but remenber common sense is no longer included in education. ITS ALL TAKS. I work with several teachers that are giving tests on Friday to prove a point. What a bunch of jerks.



Soapeddler said:


> There are many learning and educational opportunities outside the walls of a school house, despite what the "academic elite" seem to think our children need. Absolutely nothing wrong with what you are doing.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm 5--up at 4am--Headed to Navasota to the Lease to sit on a stand at dawn!--Cafe'--check--Shipleys on the way out --Check Plus!--get a small cup of Joe w/ Dad on the way out--PRICELESS!!

Some of my best memories as a child/hunter! Don't go for anything less --it will stay with them as long as they live!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm. My dad did it for me and I did it for my kids, but it was a VERY special deal. Once, maybe twice a year for fishing or hunting. Maybe once again when going to visit relatives, etc. 

I'd say just be sure your child is getting the right message, then go for it. My message to my kids (passed down from my folks) was that school (and later work) were the priorities. Got that done, then we had fun. A mindset of have fun first and then worry about work/school seems prevalent nowadays. 

Gosh I sound like an old killjoy with stories about walking ten miles through the snow. . . hahaha. I don't mean it like that. I guess I mean in MY opinion it always should be a VERY special treat.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> "if you don't get good grades, you don't get to go with me and look at all the fun your gonna miss" .........LOL


 Coastal is right it works to your advantage I did the same with my son and daughter they are both out of school now one is in college and the other is a firefighter never got a call in the middle of the night to get them from a deputy or jail and neither smoke or drink. The time you spend with them will be reward enough these are spacial times. Heck to be honest it was as much for me as the kids so rock on man hell take momma with you it will be even more fun for the family to sit around a fire look at the stars and watch the wildlife together.
just mtcw


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

My dad worked excessively (beyond what was needed or expected) his whole life and not one time can I remember him picking me up early to do anything. When he was in his mid 50's he was broke and we hated each other. 

He is still working like that to this day, and has spent a collective 10 hours with his granddaugther in the last 4 years. 

School is necessary, but spending time with your kids trumps anything out there. 

Enough said. Happy Hunting!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not shure about elemtary but middle and high school they must attend a certain amount of hours to get credit. Other than that ..go for it..

Charlie


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*What are ya'll thinking*

I have to disagree! Getting your kids out of school at 10am on Friday to go hunting... what are ya'll thinking.. thats way to late, mine gets counted a full day at 9am so we get and hour head start. You all better look at this again! LOL

Both of mine are A and A/B honor roll and as long it stays like that I don't have a problem neither does Mom! Have fun and be safe! Gater


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Seriously, I think you are making a mistake! I used to be a school teacher and this is something that drives teachers crazy. First of all, I believe you are showing your son that school is not important. It does not matter if they are "A" students or "F" students. Do you call in sick at work and go hunting or fishing, what is the difference.

Secondly, What are you telling his teacher. If you are telling his teacher that he is going hunting, then he will get a 0 grade for any work that he misses because that is an unexcused absence. If you are telling the teacher something else, you are letting your son know that it is O.K. to lie, and I don't think you want to do that.

The other thing is 10 times is way too many. I would say one maybe two would be the maximum. If your son was in my class and it happened very much, we would be having a talk.

I agree, time between children and parents is precious, just not at the expense of school and their education.

Professor Jones


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Professor Jones said:


> Seriously, I think you are making a mistake! I used to be a school teacher and this is something that drives teachers crazy. First of all, I believe you are showing your son that school is not important. It does not matter if they are "A" students or "F" students. Do you call in sick at work and go hunting or fishing, what is the difference.
> 
> Secondly, What are you telling his teacher. If you are telling his teacher that he is going hunting, then he will get a 0 grade for any work that he misses because that is an unexcused absence. If you are telling the teacher something else, you are letting your son know that it is O.K. to lie, and I don't think you want to do that.
> 
> ...


Dude, I knew you'd show up sooner or later.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree with the Professor.


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with 100%..... im a senior in high school and ive learned way more around a camp fire than i have in a class room. I think i might have to take a "college vist" day to the ranch this friday for opening weekend.

fannin


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I spent part of my youth in Arkansas and they closed the schools for fall break the opening week of Deer season. In some families Hunting and fishing are part of our religion. And you are excused from school on religous holidays. 1st week of deer season being one of them. LOL And every Friday during the season. 

School and getting an education are very important, but some parts of life are just as important if not more important than missing a few days of school. These trips form bonds and make memories that are far more important than a few days of missed school in your lifetime. Memories of some of these times can be the most important and happy ones that you have of someone when they are gone. Read my sticky thread on the this board. And you will get what I am saying.
I try to teach my kids that life is a balance. Work and Play are very important. At the end of your life you will not wish that you worked one more day or had one more dollar. Or wish that you had not missed that one or two or more days of school. Because you were spending time with someone you loved and respected. Making other memories that will be passed on for a longtime to come. Take pictures and pass them on.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Professor Jones said:


> Secondly, What are you telling his teacher. If you are telling his teacher that he is going hunting, then he will get a 0 grade for any work that he misses because that is an unexcused absence. If you are telling the teacher something else, you are letting your son know that it is O.K. to lie, and I don't think you want to do that.
> Professor Jones


That's my basic beef. Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but I always preferred to teach my kids to follow the rules. They could figure out how to lie and cheat on their own. I do SEEM to remember that back in the day a few unexcused absences per year were O.K. I THINK we always told the school the truth. No way you should teach your child to lie about what they were doing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Professor Jones said:


> ............ First of all, I believe you are showing your son that school is not important. It does not matter if they are "A" students or "F" students. Do you call in sick at work and go hunting or fishing, what is the difference.......................
> 
> I agree, time between children and parents is precious, just not at the expense of school and their education.
> 
> Professor Jones


 I have to strongly disagree here. First of all, it does matter whether they are "A" students or "F" students. If you work hard, you earn the right to do some things you like. If missing a 1/2 of a day of school once in a while is not going to affect his ability to learn the material, there is nothing wrong with it. It's about the education, not the attendance. Also, mine does not get out early, nor does he hunt at all, unless his grades are in line. Consequently, last year, he hunted Opening Weekend of Dove Season and one weekend at the end of Duck Season.

As far as comparing school to a job, the two are very different in my opinion. An employer pays you to do a job. That obligates you to be there to do that job. Calling in sick to go hunting is, in efffect, cheating your employer. On the other hand, while an education is necessary and required, I pay for that education. So long as my child is getting a quality education, I'm not cheating anybody. Especially, not the school.

I understand your perspective as a teacher. However, assuming they are getting their education, I would never sacrifice quality time spent with my family, simply for attendance.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Looks like I hit a few nerves. That is exactly what I wanted to do. Troutslayer asked the question, and I gave my opinion.

Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life. They will learn that hard work pays off. They will learn how to get along with all types of personalities. They will learn how to deal with authority. Hopefully, as parents we take things they learn at school and re-enforce the good things they learn and try to correct any negatives they learn. In my opinion, taking a child out of school for any reason is a mistake. Sure, there are things like Dr. appointments, deaths, sickness, etc that cannot be helped. But for personal pleasures, I do not think so.

Now, lets get down to the real reason you take them out of school. You cannot go until they get out of school, so you take them out early so you can go to the lease. I think it takes more of a concerned parent to realize that school is very important and say, "Well I am off today, but you need to go to school today and we will leave after school or tomorrow." Spending time in the field with your children is just as valuable on Saturday and Sunday as it is on Friday. 

Finally, shame on you teachers that are encouraging parents to take their children out of school. I guarantee you that your administrator and other teachers would be disappointed to hear you do it. Look at attendance and which students are not passing and you will see a relationship.

Professor Jones


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Maintian Good Graeds = Leave Early for Hunting

Bad Grades = Miss hunting becasue it is not my fault if you are not applying yourself when you know the consequences. 



Tough love is hard but it usually gets the desired result. 



Being upfront and honest with the teacher usually goes a long way. If not, the principal of the elementary school is a sucker for free venison.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life. They will learn that hard work pays off. They will learn how to get along with all types of personalities. They will learn how to deal with authority. Hopefully, as parents we take things they learn at school and re-enforce the good things they learn and try to correct any negatives they learn. In my opinion, taking a child out of school for any reason is a mistake. Sure, there are things like Dr. appointments, deaths, sickness, etc that cannot be helped. But for personal pleasures, I do not think so.

I will have to respectfully disagree with you on the part that school teaches our kids these things...children should be taught this before they are ever introduced into your system.....

I believe that you will have to agree that that is not always the case with some parents
I will also say that I dont take him out of school before 2:00 pm....if he misses any school it is only part of the last class.....


Now, lets get down to the real reason you take them out of school. You cannot go until they get out of school, so you take them out early so you can go to the lease. I think it takes more of a concerned parent to realize that school is very important and say, "Well I am off today, but you need to go to school today and we will leave after school or tomorrow." Spending time in the field with your children is just as valuable on Saturday and Sunday as it is on Friday.

Finally, shame on you teachers that are encouraging parents to take their children out of school. I guarantee you that your administrator and other teachers would be disappointed to hear you do it. Look at attendance and which students are not passing and you will see a relationship.

Professor Jones[/QUOTE] 
If my son were not passing his grades we would not be having this conversation....Like I stated earlier....my son is and has been on the Honor role since he started school

If for one second I thought that pulling my son out of school would have a dramatic effect on his education....again we would not be having this discussion

I believe that part of a childs "education" if you want to call it that is everything that he is directly involved with...whether it be in the classroom or out .....and I also believe that 75% of a childs development does not come from any school unless you call it the school of "hard knocks" 
I also believe that taking a kid and filling their idle time up with outdoor activitys is the best way to raise them....hunting, fishing, camping...or whatever it is you do with them is better than letting the teachers or TV raise your children

Go look in our penal system and tell me how many active hunters and fishermen you find locked up in there....

if you found even 10% I would be surprised
Just my .02

TS


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i say good grades = early release to go hunting or fishing--bad grades= tutor plus extra home work and no hunting or fishing--but if the kids are having trouble get involved and help them u may need to skip a week end or 2 to help them get on track--i hope they are doing great and i hope they get to hunt and fish as much as u do--its great u spen time with ur kids cause time goes so fast and so mamy dads dont care


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Why should it be a problem if the kids are doing well in school and haven't missed alot of days! Let them go. It makes great memories.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Looks like I hit a few nerves. That is exactly what I wanted to do. Troutslayer asked the question, and I gave my opinion.
> 
> Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life. They will learn that hard work pays off. They will learn how to get along with all types of personalities. They will learn how to deal with authority. Hopefully, as parents we take things they learn at school and re-enforce the good things they learn and try to correct any negatives they learn. In my opinion, taking a child out of school for any reason is a mistake. Sure, there are things like Dr. appointments, deaths, sickness, etc that cannot be helped. But for personal pleasures, I do not think so.
> ...


I took my son out of school to go hunting for the past 4 years. He graduated and is now at Texas A&M. Man it looks like I really messed up.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I dissagree with the Prof. I don't have to lie to their teachers. They are my children! I have the right as a parent to determine what is best for them. The school does not! own My children. I insure they learn the lessons they need to be successful in life. That includes proficiency in the basic subjects, as well as direct experience with the outdoors. When I feel they have earned time with good grades we go out to spend time together. Am I teaching them that other things are more important than school?, (job?). Yes I hope so. Time with your family is the most important thing in the world. We have plenty of workaholics; that ruin their marriages, lose their children, and even their hard earned money in a Divorce. I am teaching my children there has to be a balance in resposibility. As long as my work is done, and their grades are good, I'll tell my Boss the same thing as I tell their teachers. I'll see you on Monday, I need some time with my family.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Finally, shame on you teachers that are encouraging parents to take their children out of school. I guarantee you that your administrator and other teachers would be disappointed to hear you do it. Look at attendance and which students are not passing and you will see a relationship.
> 
> Professor Jones


What a joke.. I would say that I respectfully disagree with you, but I don't know about the respectful part. Anyways, the part about some relationship between attendance and passing grades is a crock of you know what. My son has missed a few days here and there and he has never made less than an "A". Going on 9 years now. And I'm sure he is not the only one... You need to maybe look into your info more before you post up some bs. To each their own.. Its all how you raise your kids and thats the bottom line.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

espanolabass said:


> I took my son out of school to go hunting for the past 4 years. He graduated and is now at Texas A&M. Man it looks like I really messed up.


Oh, well, don't feel so bad just because your kid couldn't get into a good school. Happens a lot. Maybe he can be a deckhand or a guide's helper, or work at a convenience store.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

First of all, let's all calm down a bit. We can all at least agree to disagree. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.

Secondly, PJones you very well be able to show a correlation between absences and failing grades. But, we both know few if any of those statstics include kids being taken out of school to spend a few days with their family. More likely, those kids are kids of parents that don't care what their kids do, so, their kids are skipping school (playing hooky). 

If there is one thing I learned in college, it is that with statistics, you can prove just about anything you want.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Leemo says that if you want to take your kids out of school early and they meet the criteria, by all means do it, they took prayer out of school and the Bible and did'nt ask for my permission!!!!!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Well according to the latest information on the poor quality of education in this country, keeping them out of a government school for a couple of days may end up saving them from a day or two of indoctrination into the next generation of unaware adults. I think the real reason the teachers might be mad is because your kid might miss out on the answers to the standardize test.

Time spent outdoors and with families learning usefull real world things is time well spent.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Really? I know several kids that pray in school regularly and bring their bibles and other religious text with them to school.



Leemo said:


> Leemo says that if you want to take your kids out of school early and they meet the criteria, by all means do it, they took prayer out of school and the Bible and did'nt ask for my permission!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

cncman said:


> Well according to the latest information on the poor quality of education in this country, keeping them out of a government school for a couple of days may end up saving them from a day or two of indoctrination into the next generation of unaware adults. I think the real reason the teachers might be mad is because your kid might miss out on the answers to the standardize test.
> 
> Time spent outdoors and with families learning usefull real world things is time well spent.


or maybe on some romper room fun. did you hear another teacher molested one of our kids again this week. What the heck?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

cnc- my point is that when I grew up, we prayed outloud as a class, said the pledge etc.. these things were taught as a public "whole", I think you get my point, I'm just po'd at the whole system, I'm out...................


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Professor Jones said:


> Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life.


Isn't that exactly why we should pull them out to spend time with family on occasion... to show that work will never be the most important thing in their lives and should never be given priority over family, but simultaneously that a man should try hard to succeed at their work so that they are afforded the luxury of missing a work day now and then to do what you love?

I save all of my vacation for hunting season. My kids will see me doing that. I don't take random days off to fish, and I don't just waste time off early in the year with the goal of saving those opportunities for hunting. If my kid works just as hard at school, is showing success, and is going to school on those days he doesn't feel all that great so he can save those absences for hunting season, I think that's following an example that will help him succeed at work.

I understand and respect the reasoning behind your personal stance on the issue. It's sound. But generalizing those that differ from you as being of a selfish motivation is taking it a little too far.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> Isn't that exactly why we should pull them out to spend time with family on occasion... to show that work will never be the most important thing in their lives and should never be given priority over family, but simultaneously that a man should try hard to succeed at their work so that they are afforded the luxury of missing a work day now and then to do what you love?
> 
> I save all of my vacation for hunting season. My kids will see me doing that. I don't take random days off to fish, and I don't just waste time off early in the year with the goal of saving those opportunities for hunting. If my kid works just as hard at school, is showing success, and is going to school on those days he doesn't feel all that great so he can save those absences for hunting season, I think that's following an example that will help him succeed at work.
> 
> I understand and respect the reasoning behind your personal stance on the issue. It's sound. But generalizing those that differ from you as being of a selfish motivation is taking it a little too far.


Assuming your kid is doing REAL well in school, and assuming he/she isn't going to miss an important class session, test/etc., with very negative consequences, here's what it boils down to.

What are you going to tell the school, or what is your KID going to tell the school?

If you tell the school he/she was sick, that's a lie. And it's wrong and you should be ashamed of yourself.

If you encourage your CHILD to lie, that's worse.

If you tell them NOTHING, or tell them THE TRUTH, I have very little problem with it.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

very sad indeed, to think that ANY members of a hunting/fishing forum would think that it is wrong to take THEIR children out of school early for some quality time in the outdoors.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Assuming your kid is doing REAL well in school, and assuming he/she isn't going to miss an important class session, test/etc., with very negative consequences, here's what it boils down to.
> 
> What are you going to tell the school, or what is your KID going to tell the school?
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm one of those that will give the reward maybe twice in the fall, and once in the spring for a family trip because that's how it was done when I grew up. If the school needs to know anything, they'll be told that my child had to miss class to fulfill family obligations. They don't need to know any more than that, and it's true.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Well judging by the way we shot dove on the opener I don't think you want your kids learning anything from that, they might be better off doing chores for mom than learning bad habits!



capn said:


> I agree. I'm one of those that will give the reward maybe twice in the fall, and once in the spring for a family trip because that's how it was done when I grew up. If the school needs to know anything, they'll be told that my child had to miss class to fulfill family obligations. They don't need to know any more than that, and it's true.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Assuming your kid is doing REAL well in school, and assuming he/she isn't going to miss an important class session, test/etc., with very negative consequences, here's what it boils down to.
> 
> What are you going to tell the school, or what is your KID going to tell the school?
> 
> ...


Any time I take my son out of school, I just tell them I am taking him out "as we are leaving town." I don't lie. And there has never been a problem.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with Deebo, those are some of my best memories of hunting with the old man. 
Although I don't have any as of yet, I would not think twice about taking them out early, as long as their grades were good, and they made an effort to either get any material ahead of time or if they caught up as soon as they returned.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

My dad checked us out of school on Friday and would send a note back on Monday "my son was ill" and it would make my mom who was a teacher so mad. My dad would justify it by telling my mom I had Buck fever. He would give my mom the living off the land speech about how we are going to provide meat for the family and we were the ones making the sacrifice.


----------



## kellyg (Jun 8, 2004)

I have and I will. ANY day in the woods is more important than ANY day in school.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I myself dont lie ........I write down on the paper that we have to fill out upon getting him out that we are going hunting......if the school has a problem with that I assume that they would call.....been going on for 5 years......

I used to put down hunters education....but now I just put hunting


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Its time for the Professor to fess up. I've been playing with you guys just to see what kind of responses I would get. I must say, I did have fun.

Yes, it is O.K. to take your child out of school to go hunting or fishing, providing they can handle it. (i.e. they are making good grades)

Yes, time spent in the woods or on the water between parents and children is very, very important.

I would have to say that ten times in a year is probably too many, but even that would depend on the child and their teacher.

Hey guys, have a good hunting season and get your kids out there to enjoy it. I know I plan to.

Professor Jones


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Its time for the Professor to fess up. I've been playing with you guys just to see what kind of responses I would get. I must say, I did have fun.
> 
> Yes, it is O.K. to take your child out of school to go hunting or fishing, providing they can handle it. (i.e. they are making good grades)
> ...


Now that's a thread killer.

Who's going to stir the pot now?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

if this would have been about fishing, I'd say alot of folks were trolled and gut hooked, but seeing how it's about hunting, I'd say you guys were baited? lol


----------



## sharkhunter50 (Oct 17, 2007)

absoluty yes, I think it would be ok to take your kids out of school to go hunting. Hey they would be learning about the great outdoors.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Its time for the Professor to fess up. I've been playing with you guys just to see what kind of responses I would get. I must say, I did have fun.
> 
> Professor Jones


Yeah right. Admit it. We just convinced you to see things our way.:wink:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

ROTFLMAO..................



Bucksnort you da man


----------



## jeff womack (May 26, 2004)

There are counties in east Texas where the friday of opening weekend is a holiday..

I think all schools should be that way.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

the proferssor said he was playing but there are turds in the punch bowl just like him. There is no reason to lie Personal Business covers everything. 

Once again commom sense is no longer envolved with education. After football I will have my kiddos out at 11:00 and I am out as well.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey diveback,
Are you calling me a turd?

Professor Jones


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Well well well, my 6 yr old came home with a note yesterday saying school would let out at noon tomorrow. Now I dont have to lie, make up excuses, offend anybody, or anything else. I hope everybody has a Great weekend in the brush. Good luck to all.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey diveback,
> Are you calling me a turd?
> 
> Professor Jones


I sure hope that's not the case. Name calling is not tolerated in this forum.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Calling a spade a spade.





Just funning thats all


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

i used to get taken out every opening weekend at noon on fri....i ended up ok


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

My parents would pull up to the front gate pulling the jeep, and had a truck full of corn and hunting equipment. Some of the best moments in my school days. My finace is now a second grade teacher and says after 12 on fridays the kids shut off anyways so she sees no problem with the kids leaving


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

global warming


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

had a friend who would take his boyz on the opening day of deer season and would write a note to the school that Uncle Buck died and that they had to go to his funeral.....lol


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Looks like I hit a few nerves. That is exactly what I wanted to do. Troutslayer asked the question, and I gave my opinion.
> 
> Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life. They will learn that hard work pays off. They will learn how to get along with all types of personalities. They will learn how to deal with authority. Hopefully, as parents we take things they learn at school and re-enforce the good things they learn and try to correct any negatives they learn. In my opinion, taking a child out of school for any reason is a mistake. Sure, there are things like Dr. appointments, deaths, sickness, etc that cannot be helped. But for personal pleasures, I do not think so.
> ...


Pjones has since fessed up, but I would like to ask a question to all of those who really feel the way he first portrayed.

What is the difference between a kid missing school to go hunting and one that misses school to go on a football trip or any other sport for that matter. It seems as though most agree that grades/conduct are a determining factor in their decisions when deciding to pull their kids out early AND hold them to a higher standard than our own school system does for "school related activities."

I would at least hope that those who feel we are doing something wrong by pulling our kids out of school to go hunting/fishing feel the same way about kids missing school for sports, UIL competitions and even Gifted/Talented trips. It would be kind of ironic if not.

I have an 8 month old and you can bet your butt she will be pulled out of class at points in time to go hunting and fishing and other things not school related. They will add to her knowledge and experience while growing up while making sure family is important and involved.

Next time you see a family on the water or on their way to go hunting, heck, shoot them a smile and wave hello and see how many HAPPY kids and family members you see waving back with smiles on their face. I think you can tell they are having fun when you see that and there is nothing wrong with that, even if they are missing school to do it!

As for the comments about missing too much school to go hunting. I truly feel that everyone who holds their kids to a standard to do well in school know that it cannot happen too much.

My $.02


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, maybe the schools should have a no pass no play rule for kids that deer hunt. My son is a high school athlete and the teachers love those kids because they are mostly good students because of this rule. No kid wants to sit out the season. Deer or athletics.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I am a school teacher "pier pressure" and an avid fisherman/hunter/outdoorsman as long as you pull them out after 10:00 AM that helps a bunch. Part of school funding is done by attendance, and if they are there at 10 they are not absent. I also remember all the times I would got hunting and fishing with my dad. I would not change that for the world. Yes, it makes it hard on teachers doing make up work and them missing instruction, assignments, etc. I would be more than happy to do that b/c I know how IMPORTANT it is for kids these days to spend quality time with their families. My husband is a police officer and his motto on the back of his poilice card is "get hooked on hunting/fishing not on drugs." The positives outweigh the negatives!!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I have and will continue to take my daughter out of school several times per year. I have done this since she was 4-years old and we rode the entire Salt Grass Trail Ride together (Wagon #5). My father started taking me out of school for out of town hunts in 2nd grade and it was a huge boost to my self confidence to know that I was so important to him to allow me to join the "men" on their hunts & fishing trips.

He taught me to work hard and play hard. I have never worked or gone to school a whole day on my birthday and I've passed that tradition along to my daughter. Here are some pictures of what she's done while she "should have been in school"...


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*Taking Them Out Of School*

The Best Way To Keep Them Ocupied And Quiet Si To Keep Them Busy And Learning. But I Agree The Best Times For Him Is When I Pick Him Up At School It Don't Have To Be Early But Of Course If It Is Early It Is Better.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

What do yall think about just skipping the whole day. Just leave thursday night and hunt all of friday through sunday night. Thats what I'm talking about!!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Looks like I hit a few nerves. That is exactly what I wanted to do. Troutslayer asked the question, and I gave my opinion.
> 
> Think about it this way. When a child is at school they are preparing for their work life. They will learn that hard work pays off. They will learn how to get along with all types of personalities. They will learn how to deal with authority. Hopefully, as parents we take things they learn at school and re-enforce the good things they learn and try to correct any negatives they learn. In my opinion, taking a child out of school for any reason is a mistake. Sure, there are things like Dr. appointments, deaths, sickness, etc that cannot be helped. But for personal pleasures, I do not think so.
> ...


Yep, hit a nerve. School is important, work is important, spending special time with those you love most is much more important. Will I take time off from work to spend with those I love (I'm self-empolyed), you bet your pompous butt I will. Will I take my children out of school early for a little more special time...see above. Every moment you can spend with your children is important, and tommorrow is never guaranteed. Ask the gentleman who lost his daughter how much brief memories are worth. So you go on believing that your "3 r's" are the end all be all, and that you are the only one who can impart anything of importance in to young minds, while the rest of us build memories and character in our children.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Hey Guys,
> Its time for the Professor to fess up. I've been playing with you guys just to see what kind of responses I would get. I must say, I did have fun.
> 
> Yes, it is O.K. to take your child out of school to go hunting or fishing, providing they can handle it. (i.e. they are making good grades)
> ...


to slip into the vernacular...Dude you ain't right! I was chewing nails at that whole "shame on you" thing.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Here in our school district from my child hood till now, the kids have had alll of Thanksgiving week off.
We always plan Hunting Trips that week .
This year in all of their wisdom, our school district has chosen to only give the kids wed, thur, and friday off.
Well mine will have two days of absent that week..................were going hunting ALL WEEK. But, both of my boys are honor role students, that does make a diffence in our house. It aint just no pass no play around here.
Takes a little more than just passing.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with it. My parents used to send a note on Thurs saying I wouldn't be there Fri when I was in HS. I pick my kids up on Fridays early a few times a year to go fishing. We hunt here at the house so hunting isn't an issue. Like some have said here, I also think they will learn more on a weekend fishing trip or hunting trip than they can for a few hours in a class room. My wife does check and see about tests, homework etc ahead of time. The admins at thier school are cool about it. They'll come out and talk, ask questions, ask if they can go etc. sometimes when i pick them up. Which being my wife used to teach with them probably helps with their understanding a bit.


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

I do on opening weekend only and only if his grades are good.


----------

